# [SOLVED] 2002 Neon Starts Then Dies Within A Minute



## guysmiley (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have a 2002 Dodge Neon which was running fine last week. The last time I started it the engine just died in about 15 seconds. Then there was no power to anything. No lights, gages, anything. It was like a switch or a relay tripped. I disconnected the (NEW) battery, checked that it was fully charged. I reconnected the battery and was surprised to have power to the interior lights and when I turned the key the gages responded. So I started the engine. After about 30 seconds the engine just died again. And again, no power to anything! It is like something just timed out. Does anyone know what could be happening? This problem is so sudden and I am sure I did not leave lights or anything else on that would have drained the battery. Please help!!


----------



## jzchen (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2002 Neon Starts Then Dies Within A Minute*

Have you tested the alternator?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 2002 Neon Starts Then Dies Within A Minute*

Check both the positive (+) and negative (-) cable connections, especially the Negative 
cable where it connects to the block. I just replaced mine because of no start.

BG


----------



## 13213 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: 2002 Neon Starts Then Dies Within A Minute*

Sounds like a wiring issue to me as well. Probably just a loose wire or connection somewhere. I would start at the Battery and make sure it is getting a good connection. Clean both terminals good. Then I would start tracing wires. I would do like BG said, and make sure you are grounded to the Block. Make sure that connection is clean and tight.

Is your Check Engine/Service Engine Soon light on when it starts? 

How many miles are on the car?


----------



## guysmiley (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: 2002 Neon Starts Then Dies Within A Minute*

The battery and battery cables are new. The funny part is, whatever sensor or connnection it is, resets if the battery is disconnected for at least ten minutes. There is no check engine light. The alternator is fine. Once the reset occurs, there is no lack of cranking power. It is like flipping a switch when the engine stops.


----------



## jzchen (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: 2002 Neon Starts Then Dies Within A Minute*

Newer cars have a feature, I don't know the exact name, but it stops battery drain before the battery runs dead. I'm guessing it might have to do with that module....


----------



## guysmiley (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: 2002 Neon Starts Then Dies Within A Minute*

Problem solved! I discovered the technician who replaced the battery cables failed to tighten the terminal nuts which secure the positive cable to the main fuse and relay panel. The loose nuts caused an intermitent connection. Once I tightened the terminal nuts, the problem was corrected.

Thank you to all who responded!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Go get some of your money back :>). 

BG


----------



## 13213 (Feb 28, 2014)

Glad to hear it was a simple fix. Good deal.


----------

